# Confutatis Analysis



## nachosgrande (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

First post, but I was blown away by what I heard tonight and hopefully someone with a better ear than me could explain to me what I heard. I was listening to Mozart's Confutatis from the Requiem and was noticing this beautiful contrast between the string section and the vocals (which also seem to transfer who carries the melody in this piece). Could someone explain what I'm hearing? It's almost as if the vocals are in the key of A minor or an F and the strings are in an A major key. I'm probably way off base here, but if anyone can explain to me why the contrast of the two in this piece is so beautiful, I would truly appreciate it.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't know the answer, but I'm giving this thread a nudge. Now I'll go listen to the Requiem to hear what you are describing.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

Do you mean bar 7? http://nma.redhost24-001.com/DME/nm...yNiUyRjA3&cc=503b337a27a97ee4c22dce02cd6751a4

The first time it is in C, the second it is in Amin modulating in the Dmin then back to Amin.


----------



## nachosgrande (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello, yes, thanks for that link. Bars 7 through 10. I'm just wondering, compositionally, what is going on in that section. Is there a technical term for it? I've listened to thousands of hours of classical music and can't recall ever hearing anything quite like it. Thanks again.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

I II V I is happening is C Major.


----------



## nachosgrande (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah, I see that now. I'm just trying to rationalize how the starkly contrasting sections can work together so seamlessly.


----------

